# Target coatings



## sayn3ver

I'm picking up some target coatings high build undercoat (5000?) And some em6500 along with some of their retarder. 

I'm going this route since the bm dealer stocks 6500 and the undercoat for a local cabinet manufacturer. The selling point for me is that it's tintable at their location using gennex tints unlike kem aqua plus for me (closest oem coatings store is a state away). 

Duralaq waterborne is available too but doesn't seem to be tintable and has more restrictions for application vs target coatings which seems to be able to go over a wider variety of existing finishes. 

Any input on using 6500 and a turbine hvlp? 

Have any of you guys used targets other coatings? Specifically their 9300 polycarbonate urethane or the 8000 conversion varnish? I've read good things about their 2000 as well. I'd be looking to use one of the above over their 6500 for table top/countertop/desk situations...unless 6500 is tough enough on it's own.


----------



## RH

I have used a bunch of the 8000 pet cat waterborne conversion varnish. Love the stuff and it has become my go to for interior clear coating (window sills, interior trim, cabinets, etc). Can also be tinted. A plus is that they make a flattening powder if you need to reduce the sheen.

One aspect of this product that I really like is it brushes out almost as well as it sprays. Generally, in all but the most critical light situations, it can be used for touching up with a brush over a surface that was previously sprayed.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

sayn3ver said:


> I'm picking up some target coatings high build undercoat (5000?) And some em6500 along with some of their retarder.
> 
> I'm going this route since the bm dealer stocks 6500 and the undercoat for a local cabinet manufacturer. *The selling point for me is that it's tintable at their location using gennex tints *unlike kem aqua plus for me (closest oem coatings store is a state away).
> 
> Duralaq waterborne is available too but doesn't seem to be tintable and has more restrictions for application vs target coatings which seems to be able to go over a wider variety of existing finishes.
> 
> Any input on using 6500 and a turbine hvlp?
> 
> Have any of you guys used targets other coatings? Specifically their 9300 polycarbonate urethane or the 8000 conversion varnish? I've read good things about their 2000 as well. I'd be looking to use one of the above over their 6500 for table top/countertop/desk situations...unless 6500 is tough enough on it's own.



Hey I posted this in another thread but your BM dealer could use their BM license using gennex in non BM coatings... If they are indeed doing that I wouldn't advertise it.


----------



## RH

To address the HVLP Part. I use my Fuji 4 stage to spray the Emtech 8000 all the time. In fact, that combo has been a good money maker for me.


----------



## sayn3ver

Not advertising it. Never made mention to name or location. 

Target coatings advertises it and the dealer told me they do tints with gennex but it's treated like a custom tint (bm
Color codes don't work because the base is different)

I'm sure they would be aware since they made it clear to me they bring it in and any non stock items need to wait for a large enough order to be placed. 

Maybe lenmar should come out with a tintable product and then there wouldn't be such a liability?





cocomonkeynuts said:


> sayn3ver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picking up some target coatings high build undercoat (5000?) And some em6500 along with some of their retarder.
> 
> I'm going this route since the bm dealer stocks 6500 and the undercoat for a local cabinet manufacturer. *The selling point for me is that it's tintable at their location using gennex tints *unlike kem aqua plus for me (closest oem coatings store is a state away).
> 
> Duralaq waterborne is available too but doesn't seem to be tintable and has more restrictions for application vs target coatings which seems to be able to go over a wider variety of existing finishes.
> 
> Any input on using 6500 and a turbine hvlp?
> 
> Have any of you guys used targets other coatings? Specifically their 9300 polycarbonate urethane or the 8000 conversion varnish? I've read good things about their 2000 as well. I'd be looking to use one of the above over their 6500 for table top/countertop/desk situations...unless 6500 is tough enough on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I posted this in another thread but your BM dealer could use their BM license using gennex in non BM coatings... If they are indeed doing that I wouldn't advertise it.
Click to expand...


----------



## sayn3ver

Thanks for the input. I'm hoping their products will work out with the turbine.




RH said:


> To address the HVLP Part. I use my Fuji 4 stage to spray the Emtech 8000 all the time. In fact, that combo has been a good money maker for me.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

sayn3ver said:


> Not advertising it. Never made mention to name or location.
> 
> Target coatings advertises it and the dealer told me they do tints with gennex but it's treated like a custom tint (bm
> Color codes don't work because the base is different)
> 
> I'm sure they would be aware since they made it clear to me they bring it in and any non stock items need to wait for a large enough order to be placed.
> 
> Maybe lenmar should come out with a tintable product and then there wouldn't be such a liability?


Don't shoot the messenger! BM just put out a loud announcement on the dealer web portal regarding using gennex in non BM products. I agree lenmar should have a tintable product... Btw pretty easy to figure from your post history which dealer is doing that.


----------



## Mr Smith

Dean has talked about Target Coatings in the past. I think he had a few issues with it. Maybe you can do a search in here for those threads?

Are you guys talking about their clear coat only? All those pics above are clear.


----------



## RH

One problem I have had is with some checking occuring when I haven’t sufficiently wiped off a stain coat and complete drying hasn’t yet occurred. But that isn’t the product’s fault - that was simply me rushing it or not being thorough.


----------



## sayn3ver

RH,

I placed an order for some em6500 with the local dealer. I dropped off a color sample for a match. 

It occurred to me then that it only is available by in satin. 

Their solution is top coating with 6500 with a clear of theirs. 

The choices seem to be 6000,7000 and possibly 9300. 

6000 seems like a more popular product from what I see posted around the web. True burn in. Relatively decent track record for time on market, usability, etc. 

7000 high build has more issues reported but the tds seems to indicate a more durable topcoat in their kcma test results vs 6000. 

Any suggestions. I'll need to be able to try and match sheens either out of the can or if I need to adjust with post application rubbing/polishing on occasion.


----------



## RH

sayn3ver said:


> RH,
> 
> I placed an order for some em6500 with the local dealer. I dropped off a color sample for a match.
> 
> It occurred to me then that it only is available by in satin.
> 
> Their solution is top coating with 6500 with a clear of theirs.
> 
> The choices seem to be 6000,7000 and possibly 9300.
> 
> 6000 seems like a more popular product from what I see posted around the web. True burn in. Relatively decent track record for time on market, usability, etc.
> 
> 7000 high build has more issues reported but the tds seems to indicate a more durable topcoat in their kcma test results vs 6000.
> 
> Any suggestions. I'll need to be able to try and match sheens either out of the can or if I need to adjust with post application rubbing/polishing on occasion.


My experience has only been with the 8000 and I have only used the satin in that as well. It tends to be a bit shiny for matching some finishes so the flattening powder Target Coatings sells has been helpful in knocking the sheen down when needed. Though I don't know if that can be used with any of their other products.


----------



## RH

I will add that initially there were a few questions I had about the 8000 so my Miller store manager called Emtech (Target Coatings) directly and ended up speaking with the owner/developer. Guy was really helpful and, of course, knowledgeable. So if you have other technical questions, I’d say calling them would probably work.


----------



## sayn3ver

Thanks RH. Target coatings emailed me back a couple times with answers to my questions. They recommend 7000 high build lacquer. 

While I respect the opinions of the people who manufacturer the actual products there always seems to be a discrepancy between their opinion and that of those who use the products in the field or on a daily basis. 

With that said it seems amoungst the other major users of these products (guitar builders forums) the 6000 is easier to use and they tend to have zero issues with witness lines while the 7000 has had issues with casting a bluish haze, application issues, etc. 

So without personal experience do I begin experimenting with the easier to use product that is vouched to be able to be repaired years later (ie. Spot repairs like traditional lacquer) vs their other "tougher"products that have more issues. 

I think starting with the 6000 is the smarter choice myself and is where I'm leaning.

I'll report back with my initial impressions sometime next week when I get to use them. 





RH said:


> I will add that initially there were a few questions I had about the 8000 so my Miller store manager called Emtech (Target Coatings) directly and ended up speaking with the owner/developer. Guy was really helpful and, of course, knowledgeable. So if you have other technical questions, I’d say calling them would probably work.


----------



## Mr Smith

sayn3ver said:


> Thanks RH. Target coatings emailed me back a couple times with answers to my questions. They recommend 7000 high build lacquer.
> 
> While I respect the opinions of the people who manufacturer the actual products there always seems to be a discrepancy between their opinion and that of those who use the products in the field or on a daily basis.
> 
> With that said it seems amoungst the other major users of these products (guitar builders forums) the 6000 is easier to use and they tend to have zero issues with witness lines while the 7000 has had issues with casting a bluish haze, application issues, etc.
> 
> So without personal experience do I begin experimenting with the easier to use product that is vouched to be able to be repaired years later (ie. Spot repairs like traditional lacquer) vs their other "tougher"products that have more issues.
> 
> I think starting with the 6000 is the smarter choice myself and is where I'm leaning.
> 
> I'll report back with my initial impressions sometime next week when I get to use them.


Any update on this? 

I sold my HVLP a few years ago because it was useless for waterborne paints. I had to thin paints up to 40% which almost certainly affected the durability of the coating. The heat from the turbine also made it difficult to get a nice wet coat. 

How are you going to spray the 8000 if it is a high build WB coating? High build means thicker.


----------

